# Outlook Express & Roadrunner



## CamilleB (Feb 15, 2004)

I am using roadrunner as my ISP and for some reason I cannot send out mail. I have received mail, but when I try to send it I get an error message that my accout isn't authorized. Has anyone had this problem?

I'm using Outlook Express v. 5.02 (2022) on a mac running OS 9.1.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Melodi (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi CamilleB & Welcome

Try this. In OE go to tools/accounts and choose the mail tab and look at the properties. Click the servers tab, there should be a check box for My Server Requires Authentication, check to see if there is a check in it, if there isn't, check it, if there is one, uncheck it. Close out, open OE again and try sending your mail. Please let me know if this works.

Thank you


----------



## CamilleB (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi Melodi~

Thank you for the mesage. I tried your suggestion, but, alas, there is no server tab under tools/account/mail. Is my version of OE outdated? Should I go into my mac control panel and add my mail address to the internet preferences?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## CamilleB (Feb 15, 2004)

I figured it out... I think. I downloaded the newest veresion of OE, installed and used it to set up a hotmail account. I can't use my rr.com email, but the hotmail works just dandy. Maybe I'll switch to dsl now.


----------



## Melodi (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi!

Yes your hotmail as you know, will come in thru but you should be able to get your rr thru there too. I found a tutorial for OE for mac, here's the link

http://www.macoptions.com/oe/newuser.htm

keep me posted


----------

